
Today is a 3 years anniversary of passing of Aaron Swartz - puppetmaster3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz
======
subie
For those out of the loop you can get a glimpse of this guys life through the
movie "The Internets Own Boy"

Paid Streaming services: [http://www.takepart.com/internets-own-
boy#watch](http://www.takepart.com/internets-own-boy#watch)

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58)

